
Massive espionage malware targeting governments undetected for 5 years - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/01/red-october-computer-espionage-network-may-have-stolen-terabytes-of-data/
======
lifeguard
This bot net is being operated by the FSB (formerly known as the KGB). Seems
obvious.

I wonder how kaspery can know the zero-days were written in China.

------
Rickasaurus
Surprised this isn't getting more attention on HN.

